

Why is the US wealthier than Europe? Give credit to its cities. - joejohnson
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/ezra-klein/post/why-is-the-us-wealthier-than-europe-give-credit-to-its-cities/2012/04/17/gIQABfOfOT_blog.html

======
pg
Could be effect rather than cause.

